

Show HN: my weekend project, Imagestash - a bookmarklet+ for image collectors - nickbw

http://imagestash.org/<p>Kind of like Instapaper for images.<p>While surfing at home one evening I found the perfect desktop background ... for my work machine. I got to pondering the quickest way to save a random image so I could get to it on all of my devices, got a wee bit carried away with the technical possibilities, and this was the result.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!
======
nickbw
Clickable: <http://imagestash.org/>

------
kirchhoff
Similar to <http://imgfave.com> ?

~~~
nickbw
Thanks, I hadn't seen that one before. :)

Yeah, it's a similar concept, as is <http://mlkshk.com/> with their new
bookmarklet.

I think two things set imagestash apart:

1\. The bookmarklet has many more features, and works in more cases. You can
use it to snag multiple images at once, view any images on a page as a
slideshow, expose images obscured by CSS or Javascript trickery, find full
size images from thumbnails, or download a batch of images directly from their
page as a .zip.

On browsers that support <canvas>, it will even get images behind a login wall
where the server can't download them directly.

2\. imgfave, mlkshk, imgur, etc. are all geared toward sharing first, and
private collections second, if at all. Imagestash prioritizes the other way --
building your own collection is the primary goal, and sharing publicly is
secondary/optional.

